# Monster shovel at the GMR tonight.



## tommy454 (May 20, 2008)

Caught this shovelhead tonight on the GMR. Caught him on a goldfish using my Berkly lighting rod and bait-caster with 10lb mono on it. Put up a really good fight for about 15 minutes. I didnt scale him out, but I am guessing 25-30. What would you guess its weight at? for perspective, on the pic with my tackle bag the bag is 24" long.


----------



## tommy454 (May 20, 2008)

second pic wont upload. so no perspective. anyway. How much would you all estimate the weight at.


----------



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

I would guess somewhere between 12 to 15lbs


----------



## tommy454 (May 20, 2008)

way bigger than that. I have a 4 month old that weighs 17lbs and this fish could eat here.


----------



## tommy454 (May 20, 2008)

measures 37.5". I applied for my fish ohio pin.


----------



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

I have a picture in the members gallery of a 32in 15lb on page 6 that I was using as a referance


----------



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

I've caught several 38in flatties and they were 25 to 27lbs so your fish must be somewhere in that ball park


----------



## backupbait (Nov 4, 2010)

Nice fish!! I would say 15lbs. You should have measured it's girth also then you could have used a chart to get a good idea of what it weighed.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice catfish! Looks about 15 - 18 lbs..


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Mid to upper teens.


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice 20 lb Flathead there.................Healthy looking


----------



## Rondy (Jun 24, 2012)

That cat is skinny im guessing about 10 to 12 pounds it dosnt have much girth to it we fish in southern ohio for flathead and get 10 to 15 pounders all the time its in the 10 to 12 range 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

15lbs looks about right


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

no bigger than 12-15 lbs. nice fish tho! It has a very small head and tail. But is a great starting off point for Flatties


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Yeah Ide say 10-12 lbs, nice little guy 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## steve113535 (Feb 7, 2012)

This thread starts off "Monster shovel" and ends "nice little guy"....just thought i'd point that out.


----------



## CincyFisher (Nov 12, 2010)

Nice fish dude...


----------



## Rondy (Jun 24, 2012)

Now this is a flathead 59 pounds

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Most that are giving estimates are basing those estimates off of experience. My experience tells me that they&#8217;re right. A fish that length would have to be butterball fat to weigh 25-30 lbs. As skinny as it is, 15 lbs is a good guess. No matter the weight, it had to be a lot of fun on 10 lb test


----------



## fishngolf (Jul 18, 2009)

Rondy said:


> Now this is a flathead 59 pounds
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Looks about 40 lbs, 45 max. Nice fish!


----------



## cattin15 (May 3, 2010)

17lbs is my guess..nice fish. Really long. must have been a great fight on 10lb test. In this heat thats a great fish.
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rondy (Jun 24, 2012)

Nope 59 lbs 4 oz early summer down by the ohio in lowell ohio right at pre spawn for them 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## pauldmt (Jan 25, 2009)

The GMR hasn't produced very well this year for cats as the gar seem everywhere.


----------



## tommy454 (May 20, 2008)

thanks for the replies. It really is not that skinny of a fish. even at girth of 22" a fish calculator puts it at 22lbs. I know by holding it it was more than 12-15. I have a 5 month old that weighs 14lbs and is 23" long.


----------

